# Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets?



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I found Hikari Carnivore pellets are these better for my RBP's than Hikari Gold?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Brian. the Carnivore pellets contain 7 % more Protein and 1% more Crude Fat.
not a big difference. But some fish refuse to eat Pellets off the Surface , to me it just seems like an alternative to Floating. But not a huge difference.

If you want to see Difference is Size , Health and Color , Vita chem is what you need.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I have to agree with Jon87, most P's don't accept pellets I've tried Massivore delights with my piranhas and they don't seem to like it. they'll take a bite but, usually spit it out shortly after, even the pre-soaked ones.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Pirambeba said:


> I have to agree with Jon87, most P's don't accept pellets I've tried Massivore delights with my piranhas and they don't seem to like it. they'll take a bite but, usually spit it out shortly after, even the pre-soaked ones.


i wouldn't say "most" won't accept pellets... some won't, but i would say that most people are able to get their fish on pellets if that's what they really want to do. massivore might just be too big to start with, i always start with small hikari bio gold or nls if they are little guys and the medium size if the fish have some size to them


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I do cut them in half/quarters but, you do have a point it's almost stricktly motavation. Some piranhas can go without eating for months but, won't starve themselves. So I've heard n e way.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> I have to agree with Jon87, most P's don't accept pellets I've tried Massivore delights with my piranhas and they don't seem to like it. they'll take a bite but, usually spit it out shortly after, even the pre-soaked ones.


i wouldn't say "most" won't accept pellets... some won't, but i would say that most people are able to get their fish on pellets if that's what they really want to do. massivore might just be too big to start with, i always start with small hikari bio gold or nls if they are little guys and the medium size if the fish have some size to them
[/quote]

Yup...most maybe not all.
My Macs both ate them.

I prefer Hikari.
The pellets were messy I thought

Also...don't feed them for a while and offer them...just watch for cannibalism if they are young.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I got my p's to eat hikari pellets ( it took me a month) I can't find sinking pellets at the lfs so I soak them in water before i put them in. Does this take any nutrients out?

For growth and color which is better carnivore or hikari gold pellets?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

brian519 said:


> I got my p's to eat hikari pellets ( it took me a month) I can't find sinking pellets at the lfs so I soak them in water before i put them in. Does this take any nutrients out?
> 
> For growth and color which is better carnivore or hikari gold pellets?


i actually prefer the floating type, when i've used the sinking type in the past, the ones that don't get eaten on the way down just fall apart at the bottom of my tank. i wouldn't soak them in water first, i'd just drop em in.

i also prefer hikari bio gold or new life spectrum


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Have you ever tried soaking them in the liquid vitamin supplements that are sold?

I never had but curious how it would work


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

i dont feed mine pellets at all , freeze dried krill, talapia once a week with vitachem, catfish, shrimp with vitachem, and beefheart once in a while, and they love it all, but did take a few trys with deff things,


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I feed my caribe hikari carnivore sinking pellets and chichlid bio gold and he loves both of em


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

balluupnetme said:


> I feed my caribe hikari carnivore sinking pellets and chichlid bio gold and he loves both of em


My piraya's love these as well as NLS


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

So far my Ruby Red spilo has eaten pellets, tilapia and bloodworms.....but I do have to soak my pellets in water first cuz he wont touch them at the surface...


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

For those of you using vitachem and liquid supplements, do you notice that it clouds the water up a bit after you feed? I used to use the product until I got tired of having milky water. I just switched over to pellets to eliminate and hopefully keep up with their necessary nutrient intake.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I noticed that too but if you have enough filtration the cloudiness goes away in an hour. I soak food in vitachem and feed pellets


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Just picked up the Hikari cichlid gold medium pellets and yeah soak em in vita chem for about 10-15 min and my ruby eats em....so far eaten everything ive tried to give him haha. Only thing that sucks is yeah they dont sink and ive only seen my piranha take a pellet off the top once..... and if he doesnt get it it goes behind my aquatech hang on filter and chills







So I might pick up those sinking ones.....do they carry all the same nutrients and stuff??


----------

